# Slow slice of life - hyenas, Tasmanian devils, and fur seals oh my.



## Punkedsolar (Sep 29, 2021)

Hey folks!

This is a thread where I can repost my (very slow) slice of life short comic that I'm using to learn Clip Studio Pro and get back into doing art again.  I've more or less stopped for a long time, many years, due to having a lot of responsibilities RL that needed dedicated attention.  Now that I'm working from  home, I'm going to start refreshing my skillset.

This thread is for posting the 14 or so pages of the comic Kashmir Jack.  For all I know it'll take me ten months or so to do, but I know that if I make it more public then I can leverage guilt to my favour for getting it done.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Sep 29, 2021)

Page 1 of Kashmir Jack


----------



## Khafra (Sep 29, 2021)

Lack of motivation is an artist's greatest enemy lol. Posting stuff online is actually a pretty great way to combat it, I know a lot of people who do it that way.


----------



## Punkedsolar (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 23, 2021)

Interesting! Good luck!


----------

